# Into darkness JJprise



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Into darkness JJprise -DONE-*

HI been a while since i done anything but I'm starting on the 1/500 scale jj prise. My additions will be to light it with a madman lighting kit and add PGMS etch Kit. I'm doing mine in the refit version that you see at the end of the movie.
So far i have started the saucer section 1st made the etch bridge for it and working on the changed impulse engine.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Very impressive!


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Got the inside set up to hold the leds and made a piece out of a red lens cover for the impulse engines and did a test light.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Coming along nicely, Keith.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Griffworks said:


> Coming along nicely, Keith.


Why thank you!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Nice job on the refit impulse deck. Sweet build!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

It's looking very good! 

Sean


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

The mess that is fiber optics and led lighting.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Update: The saucer section is done for now along with the refit engine mod.


----------



## TonyT (Oct 19, 2013)

Nice build!


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

On to the main hull ...Adding the PE pieces to the front on both sides had to remove materiel for the light to shine though and got the 2 main half's painted.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Looking great so far!
I heard from Rob at ACreations and he is doing a complete Aztec decal set for this kit. A fact I'm very pleased about as my airbrush skills are not up to the task of doing it by hand...
My secondary hull pieces were quite badly warped in the box so I currently have the sub assemblies taped together to allow them some settling time in the right places. It's a great kit though, and I'm looking forward to the build.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Assembly of the main hull is coming along done with the shuttle bay painted a different shade of white, not installed yet but you get the idea. Not much concerned about what it looks like from the top not going to see that any way. Next is to figure out how to run and mount the lights and run FO.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

this is coming along great! having just finished a basic out-of-the-box build, i am looking forward to see how you pimp this one out.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Got my wall adapter in yesterday lights up the lights really nice here's some shots of what i got so far lit. Also a shot of the set up for the leds in the main body.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Small update: ran the wires in the main hull but i fried the blinking board in the process so now i have to buy another one and redue that. I also added the 4 section lights around the center of the underside of the saucer.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

While I'm waiting on the new board to come in to fix my lighting issue i decided to work on other thing,for one I'm redoing the shuttle bay with a darker color and some decals(left over from one of my Galactica kits) to make it look nicer. I also plan on putting the little shuttles in it that come with the PE set. I also painted the clear blue parts while i was at it.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Looking good!


----------



## 1966TVBATMOBILE (Mar 21, 2013)

WoW. THe only thing missing are all the compliments this build deserves. Sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Small update: Got the shuttle bay done, even added little shuttles and every thing (hard to work with being so small) but should look pretty nice from the back. I also have cut the warp flap's in the nacelles for a better refit effect.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

The runway decal in the shuttlebay was a good idea.

Sean


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

An update: Got my new board and switch over now all the lights work! Ran some fiber optics for the main hull and did my best to run the wire mess in the main hull tight fit. And got the nacelles painted and ready to be worked on.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Glued the main hull together and attached it to the saucer. Running more FO and installed the shuttle bay not a lot of room left.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Cool. Like the decals in the shuttlebay.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Worked on the front dish over the last couple days. Couple heads up...1st if your doing the PE pieces do them AFTER you put the nose piece on,i did mine before and had to remove and do again and 2nd do not paint the center of the dish if lighting it blocks to much of the light from the led, I had to remove the paint after the fact.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

looking good -- thanks for posting progress pics


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Update: Got the main hull closed up finally but had to get ride of some of the fiber optics around the shuttle bay for room reasons and other reasons that i couldn't resolve like i would have like and the fact that this is my 1st time working with a project this big with fiber but still happy with what i was able to do. I also started working on the nacelles.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Worked on it on and off all day more on than off, 1st i cleaned up the part i glued up yesterday the main hull, than i worked on the buzzards and the blades for it. They look nice when your done but take a little bit to do. Going to have to mount them differently because of the spinner lights but it all will work out in the end.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Looking super Keith!


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

lookin really good!!!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Yep, she's coming to life. Nice job! 

Sean


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Very nice! The deflector dish illumination looks spot on! Looking forward to seeing your continued progress shots.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Working on the buzzards: Got the blades glued in place, and the outside all painted and did a test shot all i can say is WOW a single shot dose not do it justice will have to do a vid later to fully see how well it works came out better than i thought!


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Wow! Excellent!


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

cylon75 said:


> Working on the buzzards: Got the blades glued in place, and the outside all painted and did a test shot all i can say is WOW a single shot dose not do it justice will have to do a vid later to fully see how well it works came out better than i thought!


Buzzards? Great work on this.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

BWolfe said:


> Buzzards? Great work on this.


Ok spelling got away on me there. Should have been Bussard.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Started to put on the nacelles starting with the inner starboard side,going to have to do this in half's so i can run the lighting and fiber where i want it. I was putting in the Bussard and the nacelle came off and i had to do the whole thing again, should be all set with that now have to pay better attention to taking the paint off to make sure the glue joint are good.
I also got to place the other side in place so i can see how the warp flaps would look with light in them .. I like it think its going to look pretty cool. Here's some update shots:


----------



## snicoldude (Nov 28, 2013)

plz keep going with this thread for it is the only thing that gives me hope and confidence for my build...just waiting for the PE and kit to arrive...great job man.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

looking good! keep boldly going!


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Update: Got all the leds mounted fiber run and glued on the outer case of the nacelle on now one side is assembled, like how it came out but i might reinforce to joint with some 5 min epoxy for some added strength. Looks good lite to.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

cylon75 said:


> Ok spelling got away on me there. Should have been Bussard.


I blamed it on auto correct, I have learned the hard way that auto correct can lead to some interesting mistakes.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Looking awesome!!! How did you figure out where to cut the slots for the warp vanes? It looks great. 
Re: buzzard collectors, I have an acronym shortcut setup in my iPhone and iPad ; DYAC! Damn You Auto Correct! 

One thing I really liked about Into Darkness is the way they portrayed warp drive as a dangerous undertaking. Sure, they've got the systems in place to do it, but if they should fail, or the ship is affected by an external force, look out!


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

OzyMandias said:


> Looking awesome!!! How did you figure out where to cut the slots for the warp vanes? It looks great.
> Re: buzzard collectors, I have an acronym shortcut setup in my iPhone and iPad ; DYAC! Damn You Auto Correct!
> 
> One thing I really liked about Into Darkness is the way they portrayed warp drive as a dangerous undertaking. Sure, they've got the systems in place to do it, but if they should fail, or the ship is affected by an external force, look out!


There were lines on them all i did was to cut them with a copping saw.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Got the other side leds and fiber run and 1/2 side on now the ship is basically in one piece. The biggest issue so far is the nacelles being glued to the ship giving me fits and not wanting to work like they should but i got it all done after taking a break and wanting to though it across the room.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Well had a small set back had to redue the last nacelle it did not glue right ,just fixed it all set now on tho seam fill and clean up. Really need PNT to release his decal set to go much farther. Here's some lite up shots of the ship can get a nice overall shot of the lighting now after looking at it I wish i put more lighting in the saucer section to late to do any thing with that now.


----------



## H.Erickson (Sep 1, 2005)

Awesome scratch building the impulse deck...


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Got all the seams done and painted and the FO in place and done. Biggest issue that i can see so far is that the nacelles did not dry straight up and down like i hope at least they are off in the same direction, not doing any more on them they have been a BITCH!
Really could use PNT to release its Aztec decals for this real soon almost at that point ,this thread may go down for a bit until they come out if they dont come out soon. At any point here's some progress shots ,Ill see if i can get some lit up shots in a day or so.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

cylon75 said:


> There were lines on them all i did was to cut them with a copping saw.


Ah, that make things easier. I hadn't scrutinised the model parts that closely, so I hadn't noticed the panel lines. 

It's a little artistic license to have the gaps I guess, but it produces a wonderful effect. It give the warp pylons that 'cinema look' as though the ship is about to disappear leaving the haphazard lighting trails. Nicely done!

*edit* Just had a look at your last batch of photos. You've done an excellent job all round. The lighting looks really great. 

Having a look at your wiring setup inside the nacelles, it appears that you have a light source behind the bussards, another about a third of the way back, then a cluster (?) two thirds of the way back. Is it correct that everything is relying on ambient light from those three sources rather than being directed to specific points in the nacelle? It works a treat and reduces the possibility of shadows from wiring obscuring the clear parts. 

I'm holding off on building this kit until I have a set of Aztec decals from someone (?) and the photoetch set from Paragrafix. I do plan on modifying the shuttle bay doors so that I can display the model with them open or closed. I guess that means I have to scratch build an open hangar door part with a thin plastic sheet closed door set that could rest over the open doors. I rather like the way the doors were handled in the 1/350 refit kit. Adding Paul's photoetch open doors allows you to sit the closed doors over the top of them. 

Something I did notice in 'Into Darkness' was that the bay doors retract fully away when open. I think the shot from the 2009 film shows them leaving the bay in a hurry and the doors had not finished cycling.

*edit2* I love your makeshift jig to hold the hull and nacelles in place. Symmetry has always been the bane of an Enterprise build!


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

OzyMandias said:


> Having a look at your wiring setup inside the nacelles, it appears that you have a light source behind the bussards, another about a third of the way back, then a cluster (?) two thirds of the way back. Is it correct that everything is relying on ambient light from those three sources rather than being directed to specific points in the nacelle? It works a treat and reduces the possibility of shadows from wiring obscuring the clear parts.
> *edit2* I love your makeshift jig to hold the hull and nacelles in place. Symmetry has always been the bane of an Enterprise build!


In the nacelles i have a 5mm white led behind the Bussards, 1/3 way down a blue 3mm and 2/3 way down is a blue 5 mm led to light the warp flaps and engines.

The jig dose not work as well as i had hoped... still not right, do not like the way they work not enough support!


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

I was able to add some fiber optic's after the fact in the saucer section very happy about that. Here is some shots of it lit up now.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Well since i have time waiting for the decals to be released I decided to fix the nacelles and straighten them out, much better now and stronger to.


BEFORE:


AFTER:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Nice! The nacelles look much better now. The lighting is awesome!!!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Just wondering if any of the aftermarket guys have considered making a clear replacement impulse grill, and perhaps an open shuttle bay door piece.

I've not heard anything further about Aztec decals for this kit. I emailed ACreations a week or more ago to inquire but have not had a response yet.


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Nice work - especially the lighting! The more I see the JJPrise the more I like it...


----------



## T70MkIII (Jun 12, 2010)

Looking good, Cylon 75!

Ozy, there are a couple of Aztec mask sets out - I'm using the masks from Aztec Dummy. I'd add the URL, but as I haven't made 5 posts here yet I cannot!!! Very odd rule, and counter productive in this case. Lou Dalmaso shows a complete build including using these (his) masks on his YouTube channel.

Orbital Drydock also does the Aztecs, and I am sure there are others out there too.

Regards
Richard


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

OzyMandias said:


> Just wondering if any of the aftermarket guys have considered making a clear replacement impulse grill, and perhaps an open shuttle bay door piece.
> 
> I've not heard anything further about Aztec decals for this kit. I emailed ACreations a week or more ago to inquire but have not had a response yet.


There are two people that are suppose to be working on Aztec decals for this.. PNT and ACreation. I have seen PNT decals online but they are not out yet ,as far as ACreation have have seen nothing but have heard they were suppose to be out Dec 6 but did not see that happen from what i can see. How ever i did use his decals on my galactica and they were really nice. But he has had a gotten a bad rep over the last year or so for not doing what he says or responding to his emails. At any rate who ever can get there's out 1st will surly get my business.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi I had time to shoot a quick video today of the lights on the ship now that it is in one piece. Remember it is not done yet this is just to get the effect of the lighting on it and the spinners in the buzzards. I am waiting on the Aztec decaling at this point to be able to finished it off .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K_YHZPKcSk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ryanmohan (Mar 3, 2013)

You even have the flare effects.
Have you been taking lessons from JJ.


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

cylon75, Beautiful work so far! The impulse engine looks perfect.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Found out the stock stand is just not going to cut it so I'm modifying it to the original base that it comes with. 1st i had to stiffen up the base ,I'm using a threaded rod and a piece of PVC pipe to cover the rod and run the light wires in. I had to repaint the base after i added the stiffener to it. I was also able to split the main hull so i could epoxy the rod in everything work out well so far. I wont be able to do a final assembly on the base until i can decal it, hopefully that wont be to long waiting on the Aztec decals to be released.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Finished the stand,although final assembly of it wont be until the model is done. I also added two more FO lights at the end of the nacelles as markers. Next is some paint work around the bridge area than its pretty much on hold till i get the Aztec decals.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Finished the detail painting around the bridge section. Don't know what else i would need to do until I get the Aztec decals to see what i have so these will be the last pictures for a while until the decals are released, so this is now on a holding pattern until they come out.





Lit shots:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

She looks sweet even without the decals. What did you use for your base colour? Straight white or pearl? I hate the way the colour chart in the kit involves mixing everything,


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

OzyMandias said:


> She looks sweet even without the decals. What did you use for your base colour? Straight white or pearl? I hate the way the colour chart in the kit involves mixing everything,


I used a brite white seeing the the decals will darken a it bit.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

So why I'm waiting for the decals to be released I decided to go back and see if i could add the lights to the rear of the ship around the shuttle bay. I had them there and wasn't happy with them and had a problem with getting them to fit like i had hoped, so i scraped them. And its bothered me ever since. With a little coxing I was able to do it after the fact and am happy with the out come and how they look this time. 

Here's a few shots of it.....


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Koolness!


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Just got my shipping email from Acreation the Aztec decals are on the way, Progress will begin again shortly!


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

I have this model tucked away in the closet ready to build, but I gotta finish my 350 TOS first. It's inspiring to watch other builds like yours before starting mine. Thanks!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up cylon75. I went straight to the acreations website only to find... a choice!

Blue or grey. I had assumed the Aztecs would be grey. Which set did you pick?


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I know it's a bit late for your build cylon75 but I just found an awesome build thread at the RPF http://www.therpf.com/f11/uss-enterprise-2009-revell-review-build-184688/
If you are considering jumping in on this kit, I highly recommend you have a look at the amazing accurising that has been done there.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

OzyMandias said:


> Thanks for the heads up cylon75. I went straight to the acreations website only to find... a choice!
> 
> Blue or grey. I had assumed the Aztecs would be grey. Which set did you pick?


When he says blue or gray he means the accents in the color of the decals not the color of the whole decal. I chose the blue as shown here.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

OzyMandias said:


> I know it's a bit late for your build cylon75 but I just found an awesome build thread at the RPF http://www.therpf.com/f11/uss-enterprise-2009-revell-review-build-184688/
> If you are considering jumping in on this kit, I highly recommend you have a look at the amazing accurising that has been done there.


I did see this build did some of these things but not all. ,A very nice job being done on that for sure!


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

The decals are due in within the next few days and i was able to see what the decal sheets look like and noticed that i needed to due a little more accent painting before i can apply the decals so i was able to get that done. I used blue seeing that that is the accent color decals i chose. Cant wait to get them started!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I emailed Rob at Acreations about the colours. He replied that the grey is the on screen colour, while the blue is closer to the colour used in the Revell paint plan.

He also told me that the computer he had the decal images stored on went down so they will have to be recreated. That may mean a delay in supply.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

At the moment he dose show having both in stock so if you want some now would be a good time to get them before this batch is sold out then. The blue should look like this:


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Decals came in today will be putting them on soon, Looks like i am missing a decal sheet though for one of the nacelle covers sent a email to rob to get it.
Here's some shots of them,


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

looking forward to seeing her wearing them!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

They look great! Hopefully Rob can get your missing sheet to you quickly. 

Can't wait to see how she looks all dressed up!


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

OzyMandias said:


> They look great! Hopefully Rob can get your missing sheet to you quickly.
> 
> Can't wait to see how she looks all dressed up!


He shot me a email about 1hr ago putting it in the mail tomorrow.:thumbsup:


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

It has finally begun, the decaling !
Here's what it going to look like:


----------



## stryker (May 29, 2012)

Decals look great. Look forward to viewing her complete.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

Looking great so far!

I'm not sure if it's the lighting, but the decal colors look like they're done in somewhat warm shades of grey... Is this how it looks for real or am I imagining things?


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Decals look good - maybe shaded a bit too red tho....


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

colhero said:


> Decals look good - maybe shaded a bit too red tho....


They are not red on the ship though.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Been working on the Aztec decals over the last couple days,1st make sure you cut your decals to size and test fit because the nacelles numbers for the decals are not right (left numbers is right side and vise versa) it will also help to place them right. Also be careful with them they can be a little tricky to work with but not to bad. And some good news is that my missing decal sheet is on its way and i should have it in a day or so.

Here's some progress shots to date:


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

WOW nice :thumbsup:


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

More progress today, Plus my missing 1/2 sheet came in.Decal hint when applying decals slide the big end off 1st to the small end.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Looking great! I'm really torn about whether to go for the blue or grey set.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

OzyMandias said:


> Looking great! I'm really torn about whether to go for the blue or grey set.


Go blue. pictures of some of the blue accents will come next so hang on.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Pretty much done with the bottom now,onto the rest of it.


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Looks pretty damn sharp, Keith!

Rich


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

lizzybus said:


> Looks pretty damn sharp, Keith!
> 
> Rich


Thank you!


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Now I'm getting into the meat of decaling this ship, the directions could be a little clearer so make sure you test fit your pieces before you put them in water some pieces are better cut in half much easier to put on that way. Liking the blue accents on this to.

Some progress shots:


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

looks great! the decals are still a bit too red tho... also, might be a good idea to spray a dullcote over when done to dampen the gloss..?


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

colhero said:


> looks great! the decals are still a bit too red tho... also, might be a good idea to spray a dullcote over when done to dampen the gloss..?


That is the plan. It dose not look redish on the model only in the pictures must be the lighting.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Small update, And a Don"t- Do not let tape hit a decaled piece ...I did and it pulled the decal off in a spot and i had to fix it, its OK but not happy (not pictured here)


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Looking great Keith. I did ultimately settle on the blue set, but I'm going to be delayed by the acreation computer crash by the looks. I've ordered through Cult TV Man as there were a few other things I wanted to pick up as well. He's got the registry decals but not the Aztecs right now.
On a brighter note, my additional parcel from Madman Lighting arrived today containing the PSU, Photon torpedo light kit and wire wrap tool. My Hako soldering station is MIA so I had to buy a new one, and that arrived as well. I think the gods of postage are saying do the electronics now!
Looks like my TOS Enterprise and lighting kit will arrive tomorrow, so I'm going to be an enterprising modeller for the next while. (Pun intended) I hope to have all three large scale Enterprises finished and mounted on their own sideboard by the end of the year.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Small update: Started doing the detail decals on the fins , the middle shot is of the area that i had to fix when the tape took off the decal a bit... and some preshading.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Update: Got the tops of the nacelles Aztec decaled now, started the saucer and completed the bottom.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Looks much more gooder with the Aztec decals, Keith! Not that it looked bad before, just better now. It just looked weird w/o them, for some reason. I _really_ like how the shuttlebay turned out, as well.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Agreed about the Shuttlebay. Great detail and it really adds a point of interest for the secondary hull.
Keith, with the registry decals, do dispense with using the Revell decals altogether, or are some still required to complete the kit?


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

OzyMandias said:


> Agreed about the Shuttlebay. Great detail and it really adds a point of interest for the secondary hull.
> Keith, with the registry decals, do dispense with using the Revell decals altogether, or are some still required to complete the kit?


For the registry i will be using PNT decal they are redone to be accurate.


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Excellent work :thumbsup: I agree that the shuttle bay looks great, I haven't seen one built up with that yet.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Aztecs done now,time for the detail decals.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Got the nacelles pretty close to being all decaled also a little on the saucer. Might try and tone down some of the decals.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Need stock decal sheet that came with model for into darkness enterprise. Had a problem you you have one and want to part with it let me know.

Thanks Keith.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Had a issue this morning with the nacelle the decal got pulled off with a piece of tape,(see red circle picture) going to need to fix it sent rob a email to see if i could get another sheet even a 1/2 sheet would work.. just to fix what came off. Also would like to get a stock sheet as well but if i cant get that i can fix that part with paint. The rest are update pictures.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Just PMed you Keith. Aside from what I mentioned there, you might be able to get a replacement decal sheet from Revell Germany. They are going to replace the faulty cowling piece that runs from the B/C deck down to the Impulse Crystal for me. The grill on it wasn't properly molded and it's missing chunks of the ribs.

*edit* I see the problem area. Is it the band that runs around the nacelle that you need the decal for from the original sheet?


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

OzyMandias said:


> Just PMed you Keith. Aside from what I mentioned there, you might be able to get a replacement decal sheet from Revell Germany. They are going to replace the faulty cowling piece that runs from the B/C deck down to the Impulse Crystal for me. The grill on it wasn't properly molded and it's missing chunks of the ribs.
> 
> *edit* I see the problem area. Is it the band that runs around the nacelle that you need the decal for from the original sheet?


Yes and the long strips that go down the side on both.


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

cylon75 said:


> Yes and the long strips that go down the side on both.


Ugh that is unfortunate. Did it pull up the aztec as well? Ive never performed decal surgery but would you have to sand off the area and put new decals on for aztec + oem replacements?


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

MLCrisis32 said:


> Ugh that is unfortunate. Did it pull up the aztec as well? Ive never performed decal surgery but would you have to sand off the area and put new decals on for aztec + oem replacements?


Some of it yes i can fix it as log as i can get a sheet to use to fix it with. I have sent an email waiting for a reply at the moment.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Getting close to being done with what i can do until i get the replacement decals , finished the saucer and some registry marking decals.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

She's looking very trim now Keith! The decals really make the kit pop! 
I just got word mine have shipped. I'm working on the electronics and photo etch now. I'm going to start my own build thread when I get working on it full steam.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Doing a little touch up and put the decal on the rear. Also got the area ready to fix that the Aztec decals that need to be fixed.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Very stunning and impressive build. A labor of love and it shows.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

My Aztec decals came in yesterday so i was able to fix the areas that i screwed up when i inadvertently pulled them off with tape. The other good thing is that i will be able to do some spots that there was no decals for to by using other decals from the set, I also fixed the registry decals to. I was able to do the shading around the bridge section to that extends to the back of the saucer. Another thing that was bothering me was that some of the decals were to dark for me so i painted the decals a lighter color by hand came out better than i thought it would much happier now. A friend from SSM was kind enough to send me replacement decals from his kit for the strips that go down the sides nacelles.. Thanks a bunch for that,should have them in hand in the next few days.

Heres some progress shots:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Keith, I've got a wiring logistics question for you. In your setup you appear to have mounted one of the three boards in the primary hull, and the other two in the secondary hull. Which one is in the primary hull, and did you have enough hookup wire and fibre in the kit to get everywhere?
I spent the morning drilling out the primary hull fibre optic spots and strobes. I have a feeling I've found more than the kit might actually allow for...


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

OzyMandias said:


> Keith, I've got a wiring logistics question for you. In your setup you appear to have mounted one of the three boards in the primary hull, and the other two in the secondary hull. Which one is in the primary hull, and did you have enough hookup wire and fibre in the kit to get everywhere?
> I spent the morning drilling out the primary hull fibre optic spots and strobes. I have a feeling I've found more than the kit might actually allow for...


I used madmans lighting kit and i used the fiber from the kit but i did buy more as well but not because of a shortage but because of i wanted different thickness in fiber. As for the boards i put them as close to the areas they were being used in as possible... hope that answers your question.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok got the decals all done thanks to a friend from SSM that gave me the last 2 decals i needed to finish it. I also used some from the Aztec set i bought to do some areas that were not provided. Next is a coat of clear and a smidgin of weathering and its done.

Areas that were not provided.







Fixed area and couple of overall shots:


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Looking good :thumbsup: Glad someone was able to get you the replacement decals!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

She looks great Keith! Very pleased to hear you got the decal issue sorted.

I answered my own question about lighting after I posted. I have the Madman kit as well. It would have to be to 'constant on' board in the saucer. The other two boards with switches would be in the secondary hull.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

OzyMandias said:


> She looks great Keith! Very pleased to hear you got the decal issue sorted.
> 
> I answered my own question about lighting after I posted. I have the Madman kit as well. It would have to be to 'constant on' board in the saucer. The other two boards with switches would be in the secondary hull.


Thank you and yes .A hint some of the fiber is not really connected to a led i drilled holes and pointed them in the direction of light and it worked out fine ,kinda added after the fact.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Very clever! When you mentioned that you had added FO after you had buttoned it up, I was stymied at first, then I realised how you had done it. Stellar thinking!

I drilled the holes for the Primary Hull yesterday, and I've also added the directional spots that point forward and aft over the port and starboard strobes, the two pointing down over the forward phaser battery, and the two that angle over the registry (all on the upper side of course). I drilled the holes at the steepest angle I could get them in on so the tip of the fibre is horizontal. It should provide an interesting effect. I'm going to start laying the fibre in the Primary Hull as soon as I get the base coat on. I still have to shim the rest of the Photoetch pieces and frost the windows too.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

boy, i bet you're glad that's done! i can only imagine how tricky it mud have been to add so many decals to all of those curved surfaces. nice job.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

drmcoy said:


> boy, i bet you're glad that's done! i can only imagine how tricky it mud have been to add so many decals to all of those curved surfaces. nice job.


Decal set is a wonderful thing!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Just a few lit shots before i shoot it with clear and do the weathering.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Oh yeah, now that's very nice. 

You did a superb job on this!

Sean


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

And thought she looked nice with the lights off! Beautiful job.


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Very nicely done sir! One of my fav builds of the JJPrise so far. Personally, I would spray it with Dull coat to kill the over-gloss and then maybe do a wipe-on of matte or thinned satin. One best practice of modelling is that gloss is inversely proportional to the sense of scale. Just my 2-cents. :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*BRAVO! Well done! * :thumbsup:


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

This is my Into darkness Enterprise that i just finished. Took me about 4 1/2 months to do.I used a madman lighting kit to light it and A photo etch kit from PGMS for some of the detail and a set of Acreation Aztec decals to decal it with,however i used a the registry decals made by PNT for the registry marking.

Here's are NON lit shots of the ship. I will post lit shots and a video in the next day or so.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Part2


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Part 3


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Congratulations Keith! Looks beautiful.:thumbsup:


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

SWEET - these pix look great - I notice these shots have a lot less red hue than most of your earlier shots and looks much better! I've added these pix to my Ships collection...


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Had a snow day today and was able to get the lit shots taken and Here they are.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Part 2


----------



## Manatee Dream (Jan 2, 2014)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

bravo! great pics. thanks for posting.

any tips on what you might do differently if you were to do it again?

or what you would do exactly the same?


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

drmcoy said:


> bravo! great pics. thanks for posting.
> 
> any tips on what you might do differently if you were to do it again?
> 
> or what you would do exactly the same?


I would have planned it out better some of the fiber optics were added after the fact, and some i wasn't able to add that i might of because of that issue.That being said there is always something as you build that you would do differently if you had to do it again. This was my 1st time that i lit a model that was this complicated with any fiber optics in it really I cant complain it came out better that i thought it would.


----------



## stryker (May 29, 2012)

Well done Sir! I hope my kit turns out with the same detail.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

The videos took a couple days to get right, and were a pain to do but here they are:

None lit:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NyIJp1XtUM&feature=youtu.be


Lit:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BP_GQIi4vsA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Red shirt guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks great! Question... Did you have to seal the Acreation decals before applying?


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Red shirt guy said:


> Looks great! Question... Did you have to seal the Acreation decals before applying?


No i shot a coat of clear after i pit them on to seal them in.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

great job! love the videos. your build turned out great -- what a marvelous display piece. again, thanks for posting pics and vids.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks guys this being the 1st heavily involved model with fiber-optics that i ever tried it means a lot to here the kind words!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Keith, she looks magnificent. I hope mine comes out looking that good. 

Got my decals this week, but I had an undercoat problem that I'm having to clean off before I go ahead with the build. I have got the Bussard collectors wired up and the second LED in one of the nacelles to light the slotted windows. I'm very impressed with the Madman lighting kit, although a definitive 'drill holes here' diagram would have been a helpful addition to the instructions.

Did you frost the clear window parts in your kit? I was thinking I might paint the hull, install the windows than spray a Matt sealant over everything when it's done. I don't want the lighting hardware to be visible through the windows in the secondary hull.


----------



## dalel2112 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Decals*

Hi all,

When you put your decals on, do you clear coat first, or just go over the paint?


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Decals always go on better if they are applied to a glossy surface. The main point is to get the decal to sit down snugly in order to prevent 'silvering'. A good two step decal set solution like Microscale's Micro-sol and Micro-set does help to prevent this too.

It doesn't mean you can't put them on a matt finish, but I would definitely use a decal setting solution and a protective clear coat over the decals when you're finished.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

dalel2112 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> When you put your decals on, do you clear coat first, or just go over the paint?


I do not clear coat 1st most supplier do that them self so there is no need to. I do coat after to seal them in.


----------



## dalel2112 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Paint on clear plastic parts*

Hi,

I just got a bit of overspray on the Bussard collectors (hope I spelled that right), tired to clean it off with alcohol and it fogged the plastic. AAAAHHHH!
I'm green in modeling. What can I do to clear the plastic again? If I can't, are replacement parts available and where?

Please help.

Dale


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

dalel2112 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got a bit of overspray on the Bussard collectors (hope I spelled that right), tired to clean it off with alcohol and it fogged the plastic. AAAAHHHH!
> I'm green in modeling. What can I do to clear the plastic again? If I can't, are replacement parts available and where?
> ...


This happened to me use a light buffing compound for cars or like a toothpaste. You should be able to polish it off.


----------

